# Shorewall local redirect (DNAT with routeback Option)

## stiwi

I have i strange problem. in my company is a shorewall router with configured local redirect for pop-3 and smtp. so users, conneting from extern to the companys pop-3 server with the public ip, localy can use the same ip.

the problem is, that the connection is sometimes resettet from the mailserver when i poll pop3 intern with the external ip. sometimes it works. when i intern use the internal ip, it works.

extern ip pop3 server: 111.111.111.111 (example)

intern ip pop3 server: 192.168.111.111

router internal ip: 192.168.111.1

shorewall config

interfeces:

net     eth1            111.111.111.255

loc     eth0            192.168.255.255   routeback

masq:

eth0:192.168.111.1          eth0            192.168.111.111       tcp     pop3

eth0:192.168.111.1          eth0            192.168.111.111       udp     pop3

eth0:192.168.111.1          eth0            192.168.111.111       tcp     smtp

eth0:192.168.111.1          eth0            192.168.111.111       udp     smtp

rules:

DNAT    loc             loc:192.168.111.1           tcp     pop-3   -       111.111.111.111

DNAT    loc             loc:192.168.111.1           udp     pop-3   -       111.111.111.111

DNAT    loc             loc:192.168.111.1           tcp     smtp    -       111.111.111.111

DNAT    loc             loc:192.168.111.1           udp     smtp    -       111.111.111.111

the example config is here: http://www.shorewall.net/FAQ.htm#id2452274

what can i do to find out the problems cause?

----------

## thunder

you should get more info by `tcpdump` or `tcpflow` and setting up

 *Quote:*   

> all all reject info

  at end of  policy would be great source of information in logs.

----------

## stiwi

Ok, here is my tcpdump. in line no. 149 starts mysterious duplicate ack packages. what can it be? on local pop-3 poll, there is no duplicate ack in the logfiles. i canceled the transfer after line 182, because is stalls.

111.111.111.111: External IP from the Mailserver

10.30.3.21: My PC

10.30.2.3: Router with local DNAT

10.30.2.1: Local IP from the Mailserver

tcpdump from the router:

```

No.     Time        Source                Destination           Protocol Info

    115 25.325973   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       POP      Request: RETR 2

    116 25.326062   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             POP      Request: RETR 2

    117 25.326235   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             TCP      pop3 > 42151 [ACK] Seq=103 Ack=34 Win=10524 Len=0

    118 25.326261   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            TCP      pop3 > 42151 [ACK] Seq=103 Ack=34 Win=10524 Len=0

    119 25.338641   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Response: +OK Here it comes...

    120 25.338659   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Response: +OK Here it comes...

    121 25.339485   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Continuation

    122 25.339511   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Continuation

    123 25.339909   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Continuation

    124 25.339933   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Continuation

    125 25.339913   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=125 Win=5888 Len=0

    126 25.339953   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=125 Win=5888 Len=0

    127 25.340326   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=1585 Win=8832 Len=0

    128 25.340343   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=1585 Win=8832 Len=0

    129 25.340578   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Continuation

    130 25.340598   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Continuation

    131 25.340885   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Continuation

    132 25.340910   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Continuation

    133 25.340889   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=3045 Win=11776 Len=0

    134 25.340929   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=3045 Win=11776 Len=0

    135 25.341315   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Continuation

    136 25.341338   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Continuation

    137 25.341318   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=4505 Win=14720 Len=0

    138 25.341356   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=4505 Win=14720 Len=0

    139 25.341761   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Continuation

    140 25.341781   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Continuation

    141 25.341941   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=5965 Win=17536 Len=0

    142 25.341958   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=5965 Win=17536 Len=0

    143 25.342201   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Continuation

    144 25.342221   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Continuation

    145 25.342381   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=7425 Win=20480 Len=0

    146 25.342398   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=7425 Win=20480 Len=0

    147 25.342647   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Continuation

    148 25.342667   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Continuation

    149 25.342827   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       TCP      [TCP Dup ACK 145#1] 42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=7425 Win=20480 Len=0 SLE=8885 SRE=10345

    150 25.342844   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             TCP      [TCP Dup ACK 146#1] 42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=7425 Win=20480 Len=0 SLE=8885 SRE=10345

    151 25.343100   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Continuation

    152 25.343120   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Continuation

    153 25.343314   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       TCP      [TCP Dup ACK 145#2] 42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=7425 Win=20480 Len=0 SLE=8885 SRE=11805

    154 25.343331   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             TCP      [TCP Dup ACK 146#2] 42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=7425 Win=20480 Len=0 SLE=8885 SRE=11805

    155 25.343815   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       TCP      [TCP Dup ACK 145#3] 42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=7425 Win=20480 Len=0 SLE=8885 SRE=13265

    156 25.343839   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             TCP      [TCP Dup ACK 146#3] 42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=7425 Win=20480 Len=0 SLE=8885 SRE=13265

    157 25.344066   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      [TCP Fast Retransmission] Continuation

    158 25.344086   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      [TCP Fast Retransmission] Continuation

    159 25.344812   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=13265 Win=23424 Len=0

    160 25.344828   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=13265 Win=23424 Len=0

    161 25.345052   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Continuation

    162 25.345073   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Continuation

    163 25.553856   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      [TCP Retransmission] Continuation

    164 25.553926   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      [TCP Retransmission] Continuation

    165 25.554713   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=14725 Win=26368 Len=0

    166 25.554732   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=14725 Win=26368 Len=0

    167 25.554989   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Continuation

    168 25.555010   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Continuation

    169 26.212888   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      [TCP Retransmission] Continuation

    170 26.212938   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      [TCP Retransmission] Continuation

    171 26.213814   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=16185 Win=29312 Len=0

    172 26.213837   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=16185 Win=29312 Len=0

    173 26.214081   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Continuation

    174 26.214101   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Continuation

    175 26.648683   10.30.1.3             10.30.2.3             TIME     TIME Request

    176 27.158719   10.30.1.2             10.30.2.3             TIME     TIME Request

    177 27.531029   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      [TCP Retransmission] Continuation

    178 27.531125   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      [TCP Retransmission] Continuation

    179 27.532019   10.30.3.21            111.111.111.111       TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=17645 Win=32128 Len=0

    180 27.532045   10.30.2.3             10.30.2.1             TCP      42151 > pop3 [ACK] Seq=34 Ack=17645 Win=32128 Len=0

    181 27.532303   10.30.2.1             10.30.2.3             POP      Continuation

    182 27.532326   111.111.111.111       10.30.3.21            POP      Continuation

```

----------

